# [solved][ebulld] amule+problema co un ebuild

## IPc0P

salve ragazzi , sto installando amule, e mi si po ne subito il problema che esiste da un po:

Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 to /

 * aMule-2.1.3.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * aMule-2.1.3.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * aMule-2.1.3.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * aMule-2.1.3.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking aMule-2.1.3.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE

cerco in giro rivolto tutto e trovo una soluzione " https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-577218-highlight-amule.html "

che dice di installare le wxGTK-2.8 , partendo da un ebuild , ma qui nasce il vero problema, mai scaricato ed installato un ebuild!!!

anzi l'ho scricato, compilato installato ma non lo vede lo stesso, quindi chissa' che casino avro' combinato...

io l'ho scaricato in una dir di comune di download nella home e da li sono partito con l'ebuild...

pls plsss plssss aiuto!!!!

ho fatto riferimento anche qui " http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=6 " ceh e' l'howto 

per hli ebuild ma non ne sono venuto a capo... grazie  e scusate!!!

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho trovato questo in un altro forum, vedi se ti aiuta!

```
Vi spiego brevemente come installare ebuild che ancora non sono stai inseriti in portage, i passi da fare sono pochi e semplici, prima cosa dobbiamo impostare questa variabile nel file /etc/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=”/usr/local/portage”

potete modificare anche la directory non è detto che debba essere quella, ma di solito si rimane quella

controlliamo che la directory esista, altrimenti la creiamo

redsendP4 ~ # mkdir -p /usr/local/portage

Si pu dire che il nostro portage personale è stato creato :) per è vuoto, què di seguito vi indico la procedura che dovete seguire ogni volta che volete inserire un ebuild esterno.

Allora prima cosa dovete decidere in che categoria mettere l’ebuild, se lo state scaricando da http://bugs.gentoo.org allora ci sarè scritta lè la categoria (per categoria intendo ad esempio media-tv quando in una ricerca vi compare media-tv/kdetv), se invece lo avete creato voi è a vostra discrezione, cosa impossibile altrimenti non eravate arrivati fino a questo punto della guida ma vi eravate fermati prima :-).

redsendP4 ~ # cd /usr/local/portage

redsendP4 portage # mkdir media-tv (esempio)

Creiamo anche la cartella con il nome del programma

redsendP4 portage # cd media-tv

redsendP4 media-tv # mkdir kdetv (esempio)

Copiamo l’ebuild nella cartella

redsendP4 media-tv # cp /posizione/dell/ebuild/kdetv-x.x.ebuild kdetv

Ora facciamo il digest del nostro ebuild

redsendP4 media-tv # ebuild kdetv/kdetv-x.x.ebuild digest

A questo punto l’ebuild è pronto per essere emerso, controllate la presenza di ementuali KEYWORDS oppure mask, e poi potete dare un bel emerge.
```

----------

## crisandbea

ma seguire il consiglio di emerge No ???  

```
!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with unicode in your USE 
```

ciauz

----------

## IPc0P

ma e' un bug quello " https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93957 " , e da quanto ho capito l'unico modo per uscirne e' installare la 2.8 !

perche' la mia 2.6 e' installata con unicode...

tigerwalk ,, sto seguendo passo passo la tua risposta, ma al digest mi da:

Appending /usr/local/portage to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

!!! /usr/local/portage does not seem to have a valid PORTDIR structure.

ho sbagliato qualcosa ??

----------

## IPc0P

sta andando aspe''!!!!!!!

----------

## Tigerwalk

non saprei, io non l'ho usato questo metodo. 

Prova a fare un sync prima di riprovare. Se non va, segui il consiglio di crisandbea!

----------

## crisandbea

ti posto le informazioni riguardanti il mio sistema, per amule.  

```

eix -I wxGTK && eix -I amule

[I] x11-libs/wxGTK

     Available versions:  (2.6)  2.6.3.3 ~2.6.4.0

        {X debug doc gnome joystick odbc opengl sdl unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.6.3.3(2.6)(10:42:33 09/10/07)(X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc opengl -sdl unicode)

     Homepage:            http://wxwidgets.org/

     Description:         GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit.

[I] net-p2p/amule

     Available versions:  2.1.3 [M](~)2.2.0_pre20070422 {amuled debug gtk nls remote stats unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.1.3(13:47:59 09/30/07)(amuled -debug gtk nls remote stats unicode)

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

```

io non avuto nessun problema di compilazione con quelle versioni e relative use-flag.

prova a vedere magari se hai settato qualcosa in meno o in più alle mie flag.

ciao

----------

## IPc0P

allora... credo di averle installate le 2.8..

comando finale dato:

ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.8.4.0.ebuild merge

giusto????  sono andate su senza problemi credo:

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * dev-libs/wxbase has been removed from portage.

 * wxBase is installed with wxGTK, as one of many libraries.

 * If only wxBase is wanted, -X USE flag may be specified.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.4.0 merged.

 * Messages for package x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.4.0:

 * To install GUI libraries, in addition to wxbase, use USE=X

 * dev-libs/wxbase has been removed from portage.

 * wxBase is installed with wxGTK, as one of many libraries.

 * If only wxBase is wanted, -X USE flag may be specified.

ma non ci sono lo stesso:

emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  USE="unicode -X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc -opengl -sdl" 0 kB 

ufff!!!!

PER  crisandbea

si sono le stesse che ho impostato io!!!

grazie mille

ma non vanno!!!

----------

## IPc0P

crisandbea, mi sono accorto adesso che nelle tue wxGTK ci sono le X sto rifacendo con le X...

vediamo!!

----------

## crisandbea

@IPc0P

direi proprio di no, io ho la flag X , tu no, ed in effetti è proprio l'errore che ti dà.

ciauz

----------

## IPc0P

niente!!!!

----------

## IPc0P

si scusami crisandbea... me ne sono accorto dopo aver risposto...

appena ricompilato, ma lo stesso errore!!!!

che noia!!!!!

----------

## IPc0P

forse sbaglio il modo di scaricare l'ebuild???

io l'ho scaricato da un sito , l'ho decompresso e ne son venute fuori e dir in una di queste ce' la 2.8,

ma pure le altre 2 dir contengono cose per wxGTK con altri ebuild...

se lo scarico con emerge e lo sbatto nei temp non mi da la 2.8 !!!

----------

## IPc0P

ho risolto finalmente...

semplicemente ricompilando wxGTK-2.6.3.3 con X come sggerito da crisandbea ....

crisandbea non so perche alla prima non aveva funzionato!

grazie a tutti!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

